# BMW Airheads in Dubai?



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm a big classic motorbike fan, I rebuilt an old 1981 Airhead R65 in the UK - so I'm wondering if any early Airheads or clubs exist in the Area?

I can't see any on Dubizzle bar new BMW GS style machines for desert munching.

I walked past an Indian Royal Enfield Bullet 500cc done out as a Café Racer last night, but apart from that it all seems to be noisy Hogs - Harley Davidsons, Courier Bikes and the odd Superbike?

Any classic bikers on this forum?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've a classic superbike but not quite as old as your BMW. It's a 1990 Honda RC30 which unfortunately stays in my living room instead of the road due to it being impossible to get proper insurance for a bike of its value.


----------



## m214_214 (May 9, 2015)

*BMW R100/7 Military police bike*

Hi,

I live in Abu Dhabi and I own a BMW R100/7 1978 which i bought from an auction. A rare military police bike with 2 red lights on the front and a rear telephone box. The bike was left in the sun for decades and got toasted. The bike upfront plastics are damaged but if you look at the bike closely yo will notice a successful project

Original 3000km on it. I bought most of the required spare parts from ebay and more to come.

I am into motorbikes from a very young age, mostly sport bikes. First time to own a classic a d excited to complete this project.

I am on my own on this project as i could not find any workshop in UAE who is capable of doing a restoration job.

I was googling and i found your topic.

Wondering if you can help me with this project.



I could not post my email address over here as i just joined the forum.


Thank you,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can't post your email address period. It's against forum rules.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

But to elaborate on the moderator's point, you CAN send a PM once you have a minimum of 5 useful posts.

Hope that helps,

FA



BedouGirl said:


> You can't post your email address period. It's against forum rules.






m214_214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Abu Dhabi and I own a BMW R100/7 1978 which i bought from an auction. A rare military police bike with 2 red lights on the front and a rear telephone box. The bike was left in the sun for decades and got toasted. The bike upfront plastics are damaged but if you look at the bike closely yo will notice a successful project
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FourAgreements said:


> But to elaborate on the moderator's point, you CAN send a PM once you have a minimum of 5 useful posts. Hope that helps, FA


Both points are clearly stated/explained in the forum rules, which should be read before posting again - thank you and thank you also to FA.


----------



## m214_214 (May 9, 2015)

Hi,

I already read and confirmed to the forum rules. So do not prejudge.

I did not get your point out of your repetitive warnings!!!!!.

I believe you have to read my post carefully as I clearly mentioned that I cant post my email in here.

Kindly let me know where I got wrong !!!!!

Thank you,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

m214_214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already read and confirmed to the forum rules. So do not prejudge.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I read your post very carefully and you implied that you could not post your email address as you had only just joined the forum.
This suggested that you believed that once you were a more established member - you would then start posting your email address.
It would be for this reason that a moderator gently reminded you that no matter how long you have been a member - you must never post your email address in the forum.
As suggested by another member - once you have posted 5 times - you can then contact other members through the private message system.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## m214_214 (May 9, 2015)

Got it

Thanks


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi M214_214,

I didn't mean to stir things up; we really are a friendly bunch! Lots of newcomers to the forum make the same mistake - don't go away .

Anyhow, I only posted initially because my husband is into bikes and I thought your project sounded interesting.

There is a Brit in our offroading group who does a lot of repair work on his vehicles - both body work and mechanical. He's posted pictures in that group's forum, and frankly I'm amazed at what he's done. And there's another guy in the group, an American, who I think may have been a mechanic in the US, and is currently not working (wife's a teacher). Both live in Al Ain. I don't know whether either could help you with your motorcycle project, but if you're ever interested I could put you in touch with them. 

All you have to do is get to 5 posts, and then you can PM me. 




m214_214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Abu Dhabi and I own a BMW R100/7 1978 which i bought from an auction. A rare military police bike with 2 red lights on the front and a rear telephone box. The bike was left in the sun for decades and got toasted. The bike upfront plastics are damaged but if you look at the bike closely yo will notice a successful project
> 
> ...


----------



## m214_214 (May 9, 2015)

Hello,

I understand and i appreciate your kind clarification.

I definetly would like to communicate with your friends if they can help.Once i complete my five posts ill PM you.

Thank you,


----------

